# Was für ein Fisch



## Superingo (22. Juli 2007)

Hi allemiteinander #h

Habe dieses Foto vor ein paar Tagen in Ägypten geschossen.
Der Winzling ist etwa 4 cm groß. Eigenartigerweise halten sich diese Fische am Felsen sowie im Wasser auf. Sie können sehr weit springen ! Ich denke es handelt sich um Jungfische die an Land gehen um nicht gefressen zu werden. Bei der extremen Nahaufnahme, ist meine Kamera leider an ihre Grenzen gestoßen. Auf dem Bild sind 2 Exemplare zu sehen, wer weis dazu mehr ??


----------



## cheech (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

denke mal das es ein [SIZE=-1]*Schlammpeitzger ist oder zu der gattung dazu gehört  irren ist menschlich
*[/SIZE]


----------



## Big Fins (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Schlammpeitzger am Roten Meer? hmm..?!
Es wird wohl mehr ein Schlammspringer sein.


----------



## cheech (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

genau das habe ich gemeint sorry#6:m


----------



## Big Fins (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*



cheech schrieb:


> genau das habe ich gemeint sorry#6:m


Ja sind ja recht Namensverwandt, aber der Gedanke zählt. :m


----------



## bw1 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Moin,

das ist kein Schlammspringer, sondern ein Schleimfisch namens 
alticus kirkii. Springen kann der aber auch sehr gut. 

Gruß, burkhard


----------



## Big Fins (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*



bw1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das ist kein Schlammspringer, sondern ein Schleimfisch namens
> alticus kirkii. Springen kann der aber auch sehr gut.
> ...


Ich weiß nicht so recht, die Augen des Schleimfisch sind nicht so weit heraustehend wie auf dem Foto.
Beim Foto sieht man auch dass das Maul eher einem Schlammspringer ähnelt.
Aber ich laß mich gern umstimmen. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schleimfische


----------



## Superingo (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Vielen Dank für die Infos :m
Jetzt weis ich in etwa um was es sich hier handelt #6

Die Miniaturausgabe von Fisch hat wirklich riesige schwarze Augen gehabt. Hab durch eure Infos im Internet nachgelesen und da schreibt man, dass die sogenannten Schleim oder Schlammspringer eine enorme Größe bis 25 cm erreichen.
Wusste bis dato nicht, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt |peinlich


----------



## Big Fins (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

In tropischnen Ländern des Süd-Ost asiatischen Raum und vermutlich noch sonst überall anders sieht man diese Schlammspringer wirklich überall.
Und es ist schon sehr lüstig ihnen zuzuschauen wie sie über den Schlick rutschen und wenn das Wasser kommt davor zurück weichen. Selbst in Bangkok kann man sie am Chao Praya beobachten wo sie mit Winkerkraben zusammen vorkommen, echt drollig diese Fischli.


----------



## bw1 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Moin,

dies hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist besagter Schleimfisch Alticus kirkii. Ich glaube, das ist ziemlich eindeutig unser Kandidat. Den habe ich vor ein paar Jahren übrigens auch in Ägypten (bei El Quseir) auf den Felsen rumsitzen und -hüpfen sehen, ist dort relativ häufig.

Gruß, burkhard


----------



## Big Fins (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Also bei dem Foto sieht man nun deutlich, dass der Körperbau viel länger ausschaut wie beim Schlammspringer. Der Kopf samit Augen und Maul erinert mich aber stark an den Springer.
Nicht das die sich gekreuzt haben. :q


----------



## bw1 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Tja, wer weiß? :q Glubschaugen und eine hohe Stirn haben wirklich beide. Es gibt ja mehrere Hundert Schleimfischarten, manche mit Schlammspringer-ähnlich dicken Glubschaugen (wie der Alticus - ich bleibe dabei) und manche - wie der auf Wikipedia abgelichtete - mit flacherer Stirn und weniger vorstehenden Augen. Auf jeden Fall witzige Fische.

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Pirat (4. August 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Schlammspringer in Ägypten? Die Burschen leben doch in Mangrovenmäldern. 
Sieht aus wie eine Art Schleimfisch.


----------



## Big Fins (5. August 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*



Pirat schrieb:


> Schlammspringer in Ägypten? Die Burschen leben doch in Mangrovenwäldern.
> Sieht aus wie eine Art Schleimfisch.


Wenn man den Natursendungen folgt ja, da ist schließlich immer alles grüne Idylle. 
Ob es die jetzt im Roten Meer auch gibt weiß ich nicht genau ( Wikipedia? ), aber die Grundvorstellung dass solche Tiere nur im immergrünen Mangrovenwald leben kann man vergessen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Echt klasse, wußte nicht daß es schon wieder Fische gibt, die eine neue Eroberung des Landes vorbereiten. :g
Mutter Erde baut vor, kann jetzt alles perdu gehen, der Schlamm-sonstwie-Springer wird dann der King on Land! :m


----------



## Superingo (5. August 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*

Schlammspringer oder Schleimfisch eins von beiden wird es ja sein und ich kann Freunden nun berichten, was ich da rumhüpfen sah#6 Vielen Dank für die Antworten #h


----------



## Pirat (5. August 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Wenn man den Natursendungen folgt ja, da ist schließlich immer alles grüne Idylle.
> Ob es die jetzt im Roten Meer auch gibt weiß ich nicht genau ( Wikipedia? ), aber die Grundvorstellung dass solche Tiere nur im immergrünen Mangrovenwald leben kann man vergessen.


 
Ich hab mal ein wenig "gegoogelt". Der echte Schlammspringer lebt in Mangrovenwäldern und Brackwasser in tropischen Breiten. Nur nicht in Amerika.
Es gibt auch noch unechte Schlammspringer, die das Wasser aber nicht verlassen.#h


----------

